# Anyone saving metals for inventment to sell later?



## copycat (May 22, 2013)

Seems everyone is saving gold & silver. But how about other metals like copper, etc?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 22, 2013)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=18325&p=185261#p185261

You can sell your scraps but I think it would be wiser to keep the gold and silver until end July, I took a look at the gold and silver graphs and they always' rise during summer.


----------



## skippy (May 22, 2013)

I'm saving cheap pewter (mostly tin) when I find it, under the possibly ridiculous assumption that it will be worth a lot of money some day


----------



## Smack (May 22, 2013)

Some of the copper I'm saving. Got about 2k pounds saved up so far.


----------



## copycat (May 22, 2013)

wow!, very nice!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 22, 2013)

wow nice indeed!


----------



## ericrm (May 22, 2013)

hey smack hydro quebec have called asking for you, they want theyr wire back :lol:


----------



## gold4mike (May 22, 2013)

I'm saving it all until I run out of cash or it goes back up, whichever comes first.

Circuit boards, RAM, power supplies, copper, aluminum, brass - you name it. I'm still buying and will sell a bit if I need the cash to buy more.


----------



## Claudie (May 22, 2013)

I usually sell off the "junk" wire, like ribbon cable, power supply wires, double insulated power cards, and similar wire and try to hang onto the bigger wire that is easier to strip. I haven't got much but hopefully those little pieces here and there will someday become box fulls here and there!

Edit: That is an impressive amount of copper there Smack! :shock:


----------



## resabed01 (May 22, 2013)

Problem is, I've run out of room to store scrap metal. I have boxes of copper and aluminum tucked away wherever I can fit them. It's been about 5 years since I've made a run to the scrap yard and I think it's time.
Gold and silver is another story, I'm hoarding those. I have a room full of e-scrap that I plan to turn into refined PMs.


----------



## canedane (May 22, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> Problem is, I've run out of room to store scrap metal. I have boxes of copper and aluminum tucked away wherever I can fit them. It's been about 5 years since I've made a run to the scrap yard and I think it's time.
> Gold and silver is another story, I'm hoarding those. I have a room full of e-scrap that I plan to turn into refined PMs.


Resabed keep your copper and brass, sell your alu and lead.
I guess copper will raise 3-5% at two months.
A real "price jumper" is stainless steel 18-8 here in Denmark it cost a good doller in the moment but have cost the double at that.
Cheers Henrik


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 22, 2013)

canedane said:


> resabed01 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is, I've run out of room to store scrap metal. I have boxes of copper and aluminum tucked away wherever I can fit them. It's been about 5 years since I've made a run to the scrap yard and I think it's time.
> ...



Just took a load in, stainless .48 , insulated copper wire .70, shredder iron 152.5 /gross ton. Ridiculous prices here central Ohio.


----------



## gold4mike (May 23, 2013)

WOW! I'm getting $1.00 per pound for both ribbon cable and the insulated wire from power supplies here in Southeast Ohio.

You might want to make the drive.


----------



## jimdoc (May 23, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> WOW! I'm getting $1.00 per pound for both ribbon cable and the insulated wire from power supplies here in Southeast Ohio.
> 
> You might want to make the drive.




I was getting $1.00+ per pound for ribbon cable mixed in with other insulated wire, but now they want it separated and dropped it to .35¢ per lb.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (May 23, 2013)

I think I get around 35 cents for ribbon cable & power supply wires mixed with other similar wire. :|


----------



## Geo (May 23, 2013)

as long as i remove the connector on the end of the cable, the scrap yards here will take data cable with the rest of the wires as #2 insulated wire. shredder steel varies from place to place but its between $1.20 per hundred pounds to $0.95 per hundred pounds. i guess its lucky i live in close proximity to companies that are the scrap metal end producers, like steel mills and Wolverine tubing (which uses tons and tons of raw and recycled copper per week) and Cerro wire and cable.


----------



## pimpneightez (May 23, 2013)

I'm hoarding 750 pounds of brass,1200 pounds of copper everything else goes to the scrap yard when I get a pickup truck full. Seems stainless takes me the longest to aquire then aluminium. So far it's taken me about a year and a half of scrapping to get my hoard up that high. I figure when I retire I should have around 20,000 pounds of brass and 25,000 pounds of copper if I keep it up at this pace and don't run out of room in the basement. I would keep it in my garage but there's been a spanish guy stealing my scrap in the back yard. My tenant caught him in the yard twice already and told him next time she see's him the cops are being called. You know the economy is bad when you're picking up people's garbage and it gets stolen from you.


----------



## Claudie (May 23, 2013)

*"You know the economy is bad when you're picking up people's garbage and it gets stolen from you"*

Sad but true :|


----------



## copycat (May 24, 2013)

Funny stock market goes up and the economy is still bad. Just something not right about this. I'm saving copper and e-waste for better prices. Hope no one steals your stuff.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 24, 2013)

copycat said:


> Funny stock market goes up and the economy is still bad. Just something not right about this. I'm saving copper and e-waste for better prices. Hope no one steals your stuff.



"artificial manipulation"


----------



## CBentre (May 24, 2013)

9kuuby9 said:


> copycat said:
> 
> 
> > Funny stock market goes up and the economy is still bad. Just something not right about this. I'm saving copper and e-waste for better prices. Hope no one steals your stuff.
> ...



"artificial manipulation" is only part of the equation. These days you could breath the wrong way and all hope is lost, take the Cyprus situation as an example. The mire mention of them selling off their reserves drove prices down instantaneously , a few weeks later they say it's not a priority but the damage was already done with no positive adjustments made on the market? Prices will go up in a few months but for how long depends on how well economical growth is portrayed in the eyes of the ring leaders. There has been a lot of people lately in my area that all seem to say the shops are busy and we are short on trade workers for the moment but I don't see a real deal breaker unless china starts making moves. The U.S. should have some reports next week that are going to give us some indications on the market over the next few months. 

Just my $0.02 worth I don't read into it too much.


----------

